# Sand pile is frozen. Help!



## bluerider (Mar 26, 2004)

Do any of you guys who put up your own stockpile of sand ever have a problem with it freezing up? I know that you are supposed to mix some salt in with the sand to keep it from freezing and I did that but I guess I didn't put enough salt in it and now it is froze solid. Does anybody have any suggestions on a way to  get it unfroze. Would just dumping alot more salt on top of the sand be enough to melt it? If anybody has expeirenced this I sure could use your help. I welcome any thoughts anybody might have that will help. Thank you.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

No, dumping salt on top will not help. I've only found two ways to loosen sand in a frozen pile:

1. Warm the pile - When it warms up, it will start to melt from the top. Keep scraping off the top layer.

2. Get clumps loose from the pile and beat them into grains. I used a shovel for this until this year when I bought a tractor and loader. 

If you can get through the top layer, you might find that's the pile is not frozen all the way through. Then you can start mixing the loose sand with more salt. I'd recommend a mix of about 1:10 (salt to sand). The good news with frozen sand that you've worked loose is that it won't refreeze until the temps get back above freezing, then drops again.


----------



## bluerider (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks for the advice Mick. Tell me, how do you warm the pile up?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bluerider said:


> Tell me, how do you warm the pile up?


The sun. The shed is open on the south side and just kept chipping away.


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

Propane powered heater. The brick layers do it on construction sites to keep their sand dry and loose over night.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

We use a metal drainage tube that are about two foot in diameter. Dump the sand on top of tube and when you need to warm the sand start a fire inside the tube with wood or propane or both.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

at least you didn't have two tons of sand freeze to your dump bed of your truck. I ended up taking my buddy's bobcat 331 min-ex and digging the sand out of my truck. Came out like big pieces of concrete. What a pain. Now all sand is mixed with a 25% salt mix.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

PDQ Pete said:


> We use a metal drainage tube that are about two foot in diameter. Dump the sand on top of tube and when you need to warm the sand start a fire inside the tube with wood or propane or both.


Heck of a great idea!


----------



## bluerider (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by PDQ Pete
We use a metal drainage tube that are about two foot in diameter. Dump the sand on top of tube and when you need to warm the sand start a fire inside the tube with wood or propane or both.


Heck of a great idea!



Yeah, That is a heck of an idea but doesn't do me any good now that it is already frozen. Its supposed to be in the high 30's today so hoping that is enough to make thaw out some.


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

They make a blanket, its called a concrete blanket. Is rated at R-6. Cover your pile at night when the temps get lower. I use the ones that are 6'x25'. Even the guys who have the heated slabs always have a crust on top when the temps lower at night. (insultarp) cost about $65 for one here.


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

*sand froze in trucks*

Does anyone run there exhaust trough there bed to keep it unfrozen? At one time lots of the local township trucks did this, now I don't see this anymore as most use hoppers.

Thanks

J & B


----------

